# Do uni students have to pay maintainance?



## Jade--x

I've read up on every single CSA related sight and I can't find anything at all that says university students are immune for paying maintainance through the CSA..It say's people under 16..And people in full time education in an acknoledged school or college but nothing about universities. 

Does anyone else have any idea??


----------



## sophiew

Uni students or full time students don't have to pay honey. Why? x


----------



## sophiew

The reason that university students don't pay unless they have a part time job as well is that grants/loans are not counted as income honey. So if you do the CSA calculator, enter 0 as the income per week/month, it'll tell you there's no payments to be made. If they have a part time job this changes :) Hope this helps


----------



## laura1991

No. So I don't get anything off FOB. Its daft when you are applying for benefits student loans are an income. and when you apply for csa there not!


----------



## purpledahlia

Like the others have said, NO. its full time education, unless he works? x


----------



## Jade--x

He does work aswell..But he's doing it illegally and not paying tax somehow so the CSA can't find where he's working and he won't give them the information they need. Waste of space tbh lol


----------



## sophiew

If he's working as well then yes he has to pay maintenance :) And it's against the law not to disclose if/where you're working. Are you sure he has a job? If so tell CSA to look into it. Can't any of his friends give you the information if you do a bit of digging? Or does he have it on facebook or anything? CSA will take it as proof :) Hope this helps.


----------



## wishuwerehere

TBH if he's working illegally I would grass on him...but that's just me. He should be paying you a percentage if he's earning any money at all!


----------

